# Breadboard



## djg (Jan 13, 2019)

Just watched an episode of "The Wood Wright Shop" where he was making a breadboard edge for the lid of a tool box. He used through tenons on the breadboard edge which I though wouldn't allow the panel to move. Seems opposite of what I heard. I've seen that once before, but can't remember where. Anyone know what I'm talking about? Meantime I'll try to find a link.

Edit: Tool Chest From Bristol; still looking for video

https://www.pbs.org/video/woodwrights-shop-tool-chest-bristol/


----------



## Chris S. (Jan 16, 2019)

Curious about that too as I dont think that will let anything move. Maybe thats the point? Interesting to see what someone with more brains than I have will say.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

